# NiMH vs Lipos



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

hi there everyone, 
can you please tell the pro and cons of NiMH and Li-Pos?
i'm about to buy one of these motor, would like to know what batteries would be good for it, 
1. Castle Creations Sidewinder 1/10/CMS5700 ESC Motor Combo 135,95
2. Novak Havoc Sport Sensored Brushless System w/8.5 motor 135,99
3. Traxxas Velineon Brushless System 149,95

thanks


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

you can get a traxxas velineon system all day for 120.00, which in my opinion is a very good system, with a 7.4 lipo or even a 7 cell nimh (8.4volt) it also depends on what you are putting it in and what you are doing with it?? and where you are racing it if you are planning on racing?? short track, long track....ect....ect, many many options!!!


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

lipo you just come in and charge after charge.All ou need is one.you dont have to baby sit them .the only way to go.


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

lipos dont fall off after extended use like the nimh's at least this is what i have seen in oval racing. we were buying nimh's about every 6 weeks to stay fresh and competitive. so you way tht out at about 60.00 for a good pack vs 75.00 or so for a lipo and i have had the same lipo for over a year now and no reduction on performace so it is a win win in my book for lipo.


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

what lipo do u have and what charger , how much did it cost all together ?


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/iMAX-B6-AC-B6AC-...25924QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
is this a good LIPO charger?


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

The ONLY down fall I see is LiPo price vs NiMh price. Other than that, LiPo's all the way in any comparison. My NiMhs are just sitting now. No desire to use them.


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250414935354
can this be a reasonalbe charger for a 5000mAh LiPO?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzferno said:


> The ONLY down fall I see is LiPo price vs NiMh price. Other than that, LiPo's all the way in any comparison. My NiMhs are just sitting now. No desire to use them.


but you only need to buy one, dont need to keep buying them...


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Lipos all the way. I use Ice chargers and have an Orion 3200, two Orion 4800s, and an SMC 5400. The Orions are over a year old and I never balanced them until recently. None were off more than .001 volt between cells. Cost more but now the only NIMHs I have are for 1/18th and I plan on switching them to Lipo soon.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

If you want to find a good cheap charger, i would look at the Onyx 230 very good charger $79, i like it, some at the track refer to it as the ice's baby brother:thumbsup:


----------



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

As far as the esc's, I have both the Novak Havok 8.5 and the sidewinder 5700. First of all, depending on what u are putting it in, will be the difference. The 5700 is great, programmable[especially if you spend $25 and get the castle link], and VERY fast. It was actually to fast to handle in indoor tracks, but is an awesome system.
2. The Havok is sensored which always helps the driver, and the 8.5 is pretty damn quick also. What I did with mine was got a Novak 13.5 put bullets on connections btwn motor and esc.. Also do this with the 8.5 motor.Your local hobby shop will do it cheaply enough. That way you can run mod with the 8.5, or a quick unplug and you have a 13.5 stock.
3. The Ice is awesome if you can afford it[I splurged and spent a little over 2 bills on my Ice and power supply]. Traxxas is right the onyx, I've been hearing great things about, and for a lipo charger under a bill, u can't beat it.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

There is no comparison....Lipo all the way....no more batt of the month, all the run time..Dont waste your money just go lipo


----------



## js1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi. I've been out of the hobby awhile. What would give more punch, lipo or the nimh batteries? Especially on smaller ovals?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

2 Zippy 2s 4000 lipo and a charger from Hobbycity for about $120
Best deal out there


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

This maybethe wrong page , but system would be good to change the T maxx over to a lipo system ? would the speed control work ?


----------



## taikei (Dec 10, 2009)

*Battman,twin brother of Zippy?*



rustytraxx said:


> 2 Zippy 2s 4000 lipo and a charger from Hobbycity for about $120
> Best deal out there


is it same products of ZIPPY from this new webshop from HK?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I have used Zippy batteries in the past in my rc helicopters and thought they were decent packs.


----------

